# Walmart-stocked Gemmy Lightshow Rollback



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Walmart (store stocked not their 3rd party sellers!) has several of their Gemmy Lightshow kaleidoscope lights on Rollback sale for 50% off-- in blue, white, green--and a Lightshow Frenzy in Icy blue/white--on sale for $8.44: 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lightshow-LED-Projection-Kaleidoscope-Christmas-Lights-Icy-Blue/45394672
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lightshow-Kaleidoscope-White-Christmas-Lights/37299892
https://www.walmart.com/ip/LIGHTSHOW-PROJECTION-KALEIDOSCOPE-GREEN/52027155
https://www.walmart.com/ip/LIGHTSHOW-PROJECTION-LIGHT-FRENZY-ICY-BLUE-WHITE/52027151


They also have the solid Gemmy spots on Rollback for $7.44 in Red, Green and White: https://www.walmart.com/ip/LED-White-Spotlight-Christmas-Lights/37299897


They also have their Holiday Time brand Red LED tape Lights (240 ct, 19.6 ft) 50% off, 9.92: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Holiday-Time-Red-LED-Tape-Light-240-Count-19.6-White-Wire/53082540 I might use for some for a circus theme.


Might still go down in price, not sure. But if you need the lighting for set up this fall, might be a good deal now as these lights will be back to full price before then. All have a Free Store Pickup option.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks GoS!!


----------

